# [Indian NR] - Kabyanil Talukdar - 3x3 BLD 32.70 Single



## Akash Rupela (Jul 3, 2014)

This is with a decent pause. He also had a 28 second DNF by 2 flipped edges


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2014)

You beat me to the thread
32 with a 4 second pause is super insane

Also, I believe the 28 was a single corner twist.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 3, 2014)

mande said:


> You beat me to the thread
> 32 with a 4 second pause is super insane
> 
> Also, I believe the 28 was a single corner twist.



Nope. Two edge flips. :/


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 3, 2014)

i didn't have a corner twist, i had a flipped edge.......****


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Nope. Two edge flips. :/



Shanmukh told me there was a sub 30 DNF with a single corner twist.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 3, 2014)

mande said:


> Shanmukh told me there was a sub 30 DNF with a single corner twist.



It was in the finals. 29sec solve with two corner twists.


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 3, 2014)

no...one corner twist


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 3, 2014)

WOW! Broke the previous NR by 20 seconds


----------



## Hari (Jul 3, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> no...one corner twist


Damn, that sucks! Congo for this solve  and we know that you're capable of much better


----------



## theace (Jul 3, 2014)

This is just amazingly insane.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome, well done 

Edit: damn I want your smooth execution  How long did it take you to learn full 3-style? (I'm guessing you already use it)


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 4, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Awesome, well done
> 
> Edit: damn I want your smooth execution  How long did it take you to learn full 3-style? (I'm guessing you already use it)



2-3 months to be fluent.


----------



## Hari (Jul 4, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> 2-3 months to be fluent.


Now, that is crazy! I hope to be getting my corner comms down in that span of time. How did you practise? Did you make your comms and drill them immediately or make a list and practise them afterwards?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 4, 2014)

Hari said:


> Now, that is crazy! I hope to be getting my corner comms down in that span of time. How did you practise? Did you make your comms and drill them immediately or make a list and practise them afterwards?



Don't make a list at first. You should learn to do them intuitively. The way I learned was learning some easy "commutator types" and then setuping to those cases. Then gradually learning new "types" of comms as I progress.

The first comm types I learned were (my buffer is ULB):
1. Both target stickers on D-layer, but not D-face
2. One target in U-face and one target in D-layer, but not D-face


----------



## Iggy (Jul 4, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> 2-3 months to be fluent.



Wow that's fast! I started over a year ago and I'm still not done  I guess I should finish learning


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome, really good of the audience to stay really quiet too


----------



## sneze2r (Jul 4, 2014)

:tu Good job  3bld ranks are getting tighter, soon sub27 will be required to be in top10


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 5, 2014)

Funny how, just four months back, you were the 100th person to get a sub 1 BLD single


----------



## RayLam (Jul 5, 2014)

never heard of this guy...previously 30s was a legend but now it's been had by so many cubers


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 5, 2014)

RayLam said:


> never heard of this guy...previously 30s was a legend but now it's been had by so many cubers



i'm very glad that you replied!


----------

